# i am 35 with pcos only in the right ovary n tryn to conceive



## LRussell

my name is latoya i am 35yrs old hav a 12yrs old son n im from the Bahamas. i was just informed by my doctor that i have pcos in my right ovary and is size 3.5x1.54x 2.90cm vol is 9.98cc but my left ovary is normal. i will like to know if i am still able to ovulate with my left ovary, what can i take to increase the chances, if there is any chance of me getn pregnant and if you can have pcos in only one ovary? thank u!


----------



## Sus09

Hi, 
I have PCOS, well some doctors say I do, some doctors say I don´t:shrug: I did post a thread sometime this week about PCOS if you want to read it. 
I have never heard of just one ovary with PCOS, but hey, I am no doctor so yes I guess it is possible. 

The only thing I do know for sure, after all the research I have done, is that PCOS is a condition that you always have! it does not just appear, you are born with it apparently. It seems that they might have just realised that you have it.

But as you say you already have a child, so you conceived, that is a positive. I know lots of girls with PCOS and they all have children, myself I have been pregnant twice, but I have no children :cry: a long story. 

Yes you can ovulate from one ovary, and you might ovulate as well from the other one, PCOS only means that you might have more difficulties in doing so, or not ovulate every cycle. 

Yes, PCOS can lead do fertility problems and difficulties to conceive but at the end of the day every body is different. How long have you been TTC?

:flower:


----------



## LRussell

i have been trying since april 2011. i no it sounds like a short time but i have gained alot of weight within a year so dat may also be a factor.


----------



## Sus09

Be patient. I would not worry for now about the pcos. 
I would recommend though to take your temps and chart. It does helt to know if you ovulate and when. Big help with pcos


----------



## LRussell

my periods are regular but i found out that you can have regular periods but not ovulate. i also completed my first cycle of clomid and i got the epo to help with my cm. i have tried the bbt and every morning the first thing i do is use the bathrm and remember when i am finished. i have also heard that pcos can give false lh surge on opk so what can i use to tell if im about to O and do you no when can i test my lh surge after taking clomid if i decide to take them again?


----------



## LRussell

also what temps would tell if u have ovulated


----------



## Sus09

I am new to opk as well. I am used to charting though! I did it 6 years ago and my doctor showed me which cycles were ovulatory and which cycles weren't. The ladies here recommended me fertility friend wh​en i decided to chart again and i find it very helpful as it tells you when anf if you ovulate. 
Have a look at my chart clicking on the link on my signature.

I know what you mean by forgetting to take the temps in the morning :blush: but i now got used to it.

With pcos you can still have lh surge but that does not mean an egg is released, that is why the misleading positives, and like me you can also have "almost positives" all the time. Joys of pcos :wacko:

I am regular as well, but dont ovulate every month either. I have never taken clomid myself, so cant advice you about opks and clomid. However some of the ladies here might be able to give you more information. 

Sorry about the long post! Hope it helps though:blush:


----------



## Sus09

LRussell said:


> also what temps would tell if u have ovulated

Once your temperature rises during your cycle, you need to record at least 3 consecutive high temperatures to confirm ovulation.


----------



## LRussell

hi im back. im on my first round of clomid and my period is late. im into cd31 n no af i look a home preg test on monday with a bfn and did another test today with a bfn. but just read i should use the first morning urine and to pass some urine first hold it for a few seconds n then collect the urine to be tested which i wsnt doing. i feel gasy with lower pain and sore nipples as if my period is about to come but no morning sicnkess. i will like to know if you know how late will your period be with clomid and how long should i wait to take another preg test?


----------



## Sus09

I have never taken clomid. A couple of my friends did though. One of them told me that clomid changed her cycle making it longer with a late ovulation. Do you know when you ovulated? That is key to know if you are testing early


----------



## Odri

I am 38 and I have a premature menopause, me and my husband are longing to have a baby, I thought that it is impossible for me, but my dear beloved never gives up, he found a clinic in Ukraine that has a good reputation. So we decided to make a trip to Ukraine. I worried so much, and my husband stayed calm. When we visited this reproduction medical center it is called Biotexcom, we were very impressed with their doctor's performance and manner. All my worries vanished as if by magic, everything went smoothly at for our IVF treatment in Ukraine. Our doctor was more than we could ever have hoped for...his professionalism, "coolness", kindness and obvious expertise was very reassuring. Their donor managed to produce 30 eggs, 11of which fertilized, resulting in 6 good embryos. We had a fantastic, very memorable & trouble free holiday in this beautiful country.


----------



## Indigo77

Odri said:


> I am 38 and I have a premature menopause, me and my husband are longing to have a baby, I thought that it is impossible for me, but my dear beloved never gives up, he found a clinic in Ukraine that has a good reputation. So we decided to make a trip to Ukraine. I worried so much, and my husband stayed calm. When we visited this reproduction medical center it is called Biotexcom, we were very impressed with their doctor's performance and manner. All my worries vanished as if by magic, everything went smoothly at for our IVF treatment in Ukraine. Our doctor was more than we could ever have hoped for...his professionalism, "coolness", kindness and obvious expertise was very reassuring. Their donor managed to produce 30 eggs, 11of which fertilized, resulting in 6 good embryos. We had a fantastic, very memorable & trouble free holiday in this beautiful country.

Troll much? :haha:


----------



## googly

Sounds too good to be true! Oh wait::::: :haha:


----------



## LRussell

hi af came sat august 27 which made me very sad i thought it was my mommy to be time but it wasnt. i believe i ovulated late in the cycle because around 11pm august 13 i got a + on my opk before then i was getting a -. me and sexy bd on sat august 13th but he went out of town for 4days that evening which was no fun because i wanted to bd for those days. so i blelieved i ovulated around cd 17 or 18 so i no i missed my time to bd some more to make it possible. but i have started my 2nd round of clomid cd1-5 so im keeping my fingers cross and hopes up. i started taking robitussin when i started my cloimd but i read that you should take it after the last pill of clomid. would it make a difference that i took it while on clomid and do you think my cycle would stay at 31days even though i started taking clomid from cd1-5 and should i expect to ovulate around the same time again?


----------

